# AC3 unter Linux

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das hinzubekommen versuche ich ja schon seit längerem.

Heute habe ich auch dazu, nachdem ich gegoogled habe, eine nette Anleitung gefunden.

Im Prinzip hat die die Installation von alsa und dem emu10k1-Script erklärt, also suchte ich mal weiter und fand folgenden Aufruf der DVD:

```
mplayer -dvd 1 -ao oss -ac hwac3
```

Das funktioniert nicht so wirklich. Man hört nur ein nette knirschen. (ohne -ac hwac3 ist das nicht der Fall, da funzt alles, bis auf AC3   :Sad:  )

Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich habe nicht so schnell aufgegeben und dann alle relevanten Modi von -ao ausprobiert.

Bei alsa9 höre ich gar nichts und bei arts wieder so ein knirschen.

Ich erhalte auf der Konsole folgende Meldung von mplayer:

```
==========================================================================

SDL: Using driver: x11

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred csp: Mpeg PES)

Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vop scale...

Opening video filter: [scale]

The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder v2.0

libmpeg2: Using MMXEXT for IDCT transform

libmpeg2: Using MMXEXT for motion compensation

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred csp: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1,33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [sdl] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12  [fs]

SDL: Info - please use -vm or -zoom to switch to best resolution.

Selected video codec: [mpeg12] vfm:libmpeg2 (MPEG 1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/16bit -> 48000Hz/2ch/8bit...

AF_pre: af format: 2 bps, 2 ch, 48000 hz, big endian AC3

AF_pre: 48000Hz 2ch AC3

AO: [arts] Connected to sound server

AO: [arts] Stream opened

AO: [arts] buffer size: 20480

AO: [arts] packet size: 2048

AO: [arts] 48000Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian) (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/16bit -> 48000Hz/2ch/16bit...

[format] Sample format big endian AC3  not yet supported

[libaf] Reinitialization did not work, audio filter 'format' returned error code -2

Couldn't find matching filter / ao format!

Starting playback...

```

Ich wollte auch schon xmms installieren, aber irgendwie kompiliert das bei mir nie durch. Ich habe mich damit schon zu lange herumgespielt, um das 

alles nochmal zu versuchen!

Kann ich denn irgendwie ohne mplayer und xine testen, ob ich irgendwie AC3 Sound (oder zumindest irgendwas digitales) bekomme?

Hat irgendwer AC3 unter Linux am laufen und/oder kann mir helfen?

Niko

----------

## JensZ

versuchs mal ohne den Arts, direkt mit alsa sollte das funktionieren

----------

## phelan

Kommt noch drauf an, was du für ne Karte hast. Mit der Audigy funktionierts noch nicht.

Mit einer Live hats bei mir geklappt, wenn ich alsa9 benutzte. (Jetzt habe ich leider ne Audigy)

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also alsa habe ich schon versucht, aber da hört man gar nichts!

Wenn es mit einer SB Live funktioniert hat, bringt es denn dann was, wenn ich das emu10k1 Script auf eine SB Live auslege??

Niko

----------

## phelan

Du hast also ne Audigy?

Nein, das bringt nichts. Es liegt daran, dass die Audigy beim AC3-Passthrough vom Treiber anders angesprochen werden muss als die Live. Bisher wird diese Funktionalität weder vom OSS noch vom ALSA Treiber unterstützt.

In den Mailinglisten vom Alsa-Project findest du viele Fragen zu diesem Thema:

http://www.alsa-project.org/mailing-lists.php3

Wenn du eine Live hast:

Probiers mal mit diesem Switch:

-ao alsa9:hw:0,3

Wenns immer noch nicht geht:

- ALSA und Mplayer sind aktuell oder?

- Welchen Digitalausgang benutzt du? Wenn du den an der Karte direkt benutzt, ist dieser im Digitalmodus? (Kann im Mixer eingestellt werden)

- Kannst du mir die Fehlermeldung geben, die Mplayer mit diesem Switch ausgibt?

Wenn du ein AC3-File hast kannst du so direkt testen, obs klappen würde (ac3dec ist ein Alsa-tool). Hast du keins findest du vielleicht eins durch Googlen. Sonst kannst du auch einen AC3-Track von einer DVD rippen.

ac3dec -C deinfile.ac3

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also in den Mailinglisten habe ich leider nicht viel nützliches finden können.

Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich habe das Ganze mal mit dem Befehl oben versucht.

Da wird zwar Sound wiedergegeben und ich erahlte folgenden Output:

```
Server niko # mplayer -dvd 1 -ao alsa9:hw:0,3

Using GNU internationalization

Original domain: messages

Original dirname: /usr/share/locale

Current domain: mplayer

Current dirname: /usr/share/locale

MPlayer 0.90rc5-3.2.2 (C) 2000-2003 Arpad Gereoffy (see DOCS)

CPU: Intel  (Family: 8, Stepping: 4)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /root/.mplayer/config

Reading /root/.mplayer/codecs.conf: can't open '/root/.mplayer/codecs.conf': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 50 audio & 136 video codecs

font: can't open file: /root/.mplayer/font/font.desc

font: can't open file: /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc

Failed to open /dev/rtc: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden (mplayer should be setuid root or /dev/rtc should be readable by the user.)

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /root/.mplayer/input.conf : Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed : 52 binds

Playing DVD title 1

Reading disc structure, please wait...

There are 3 titles on this DVD.

There are 1 chapters in this DVD title.

There are 1 angles in this DVD title.

DVD successfully opened.

Cache fill: 16,41% (1376256 bytes)    MPEG-PS file format detected.

VIDEO:  MPEG2  720x576  (aspect 2)  25,00 fps  7000,0 kbps (875,0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

No accelerated IMDCT transform found

AC3: 5.1 (3f+2r+lfe)  48000 Hz  448,0 kbit/s

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: 56000->192000 (448,0 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [a52] afm:liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

SDL: Using driver: x11

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred csp: Mpeg PES)

Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vop scale...

Opening video filter: [scale]

The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder v2.0

libmpeg2: Using MMXEXT for IDCT transform

libmpeg2: Using MMXEXT for motion compensation

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred csp: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1,33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [sdl] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12  [fs]

SDL: Info - please use -vm or -zoom to switch to best resolution.

Selected video codec: [mpeg12] vfm:libmpeg2 (MPEG 1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/16bit -> 48000Hz/2ch/16bit...

AF_pre: af format: 2 bps, 2 ch, 48000 hz, little endian signed int

AF_pre: 48000Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

alsa-init: testing and bugreports are welcome.

alsa-init: requested format: 48000 Hz, 2 channels, Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

alsa-init: soundcard set to hw:0

alsa9: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/65536 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa9] 48000Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian) (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/16bit -> 48000Hz/2ch/16bit...

Starting playback...
```

Mplayer und alsa sind aktuell.

Das ist zwar schön, dass dieses Kommando funktioniert, nur leider will mein Decoder (Yamaha Verstärker) nicht anzeigen, dass die Wiedergabe Digital verarbeitet wird (lege ich nun aber die selbe DVD in einen Stand-Alone Player und spiele ich das Teil über den selben Verstärker ab, dann ist es digital:? )

Ich verwende den optsichen Ausgang (habe auch schon den SP/DIF Ausgang versucht)  an der Frontblende meiner Audigy Platinum, also muss ich da nichts im Mixer einstellen, oder?

Mit google habe ich keine AC3 Datei gefunden und leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich eine DVD zu einer AC3 rippe! 

Aber wir kommen der Sache schon näher,

Niko

----------

## Tuna

```
-ac hwac3
```

vielleicht noch mit in die zeile? leider hab ich nich so ein nettes soundsystem.. aber so wie ich das manual verstehe musst du ihm schon sagen, dass die hardware decodieren soll.

oder macht das dein -ao alsa9:hw:0,3?

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

naja, eigentlich dachte ich, dass das schon gemacht wird, wenn ich das alsa9:hw:0,3 dranhänge.

Naja, ich habe das jetzt nochmal versucht -- funzt auch nicht (mit alsa oder oss)

Niko

----------

## Tuna

paste nochmal den output mit dem -ac weil ohne siehts so aus:

```
Opening audio decoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

No accelerated IMDCT transform found

AC3: 5.1 (3f+2r+lfe)  48000 Hz  448,0 kbit/s

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: 56000->192000 (448,0 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [a52] afm:liba52 (AC3-liba52)
```

sprich.. der mplayer decodiert den sound mit seiner software library..

achja.. um deine ac3 datei ais der dvd zu rippen:

```
-dumpaudio
```

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

das mit dem rippen werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren! Muss ich dazu dvdrip installieren oder geht das auch ohne?

Hier noch mal der Output mit -ac:

```
mplayer -dvd 1 -ao alsa9:hw:0,3 -ac hwac3

Using GNU internationalization

Original domain: messages

Original dirname: /usr/share/locale

Current domain: mplayer

Current dirname: /usr/share/locale

MPlayer 0.90rc5-3.2.2 (C) 2000-2003 Arpad Gereoffy (see DOCS)

CPU: Intel  (Family: 8, Stepping: 4)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/niko/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/niko/.mplayer/codecs.conf: can't open '/home/niko/.mplayer/codecs.conf': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 50 audio & 136 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/niko/.mplayer/font/font.desc

font: can't open file: /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc

Failed to open /dev/rtc: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden (mplayer should be setuid root or /dev/rtc should be readable by the user.)

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/niko/.mplayer/input.conf : Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed : 52 binds

Playing DVD title 1

Reading disc structure, please wait...

There are 3 titles on this DVD.

There are 1 chapters in this DVD title.

There are 1 angles in this DVD title.

DVD successfully opened.

Cache fill: 13,28% (1114112 bytes)    MPEG-PS file format detected.

VIDEO:  MPEG2  720x576  (aspect 2)  25,00 fps  7000,0 kbps (875,0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Forced audio codec: hwac3

Opening audio decoder: [hwac3] AC3 pass-through SP/DIF

No accelerated IMDCT transform found

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16 bit (0x400), ratio: 56000->192000 (448,0 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [hwac3] afm:hwac3 (AC3 through SPDIF)

==========================================================================

SDL: Using driver: x11

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred csp: Mpeg PES)

Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vop scale...

Opening video filter: [scale]

The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder v2.0

libmpeg2: Using MMXEXT for IDCT transform

libmpeg2: Using MMXEXT for motion compensation

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred csp: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1,33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [sdl] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12  [fs]

SDL: Info - please use -vm or -zoom to switch to best resolution.

Selected video codec: [mpeg12] vfm:libmpeg2 (MPEG 1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/16bit -> 48000Hz/2ch/8bit...

AF_pre: af format: 2 bps, 2 ch, 48000 hz, big endian AC3

AF_pre: 48000Hz 2ch AC3

alsa-init: testing and bugreports are welcome.

alsa-init: requested format: 48000 Hz, 2 channels, AC3

alsa-init: soundcard set to iec958:AES0=0x2,AES1=0x82,AES2=0x0,AES3=0x2

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1078:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D3p failed: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

alsa-init: playback open error: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.

Audio: no sound

Starting playback...
```

Wenn ich das so starte, funktioniert nur das Video, vom Ton höre ich überhaupt nichts,

Niko

----------

## Tuna

nich dass ich mich 100% darauf verlassen würde.. aber ich fürchte der soundtreiber hat einfach keine lust das signal durch den digital ausgang zu schicken?

ne dvdrip brauchst du nicht um den sound zu rippen.. mplayer ist selber ein mehr als brauchbarer dvd ripper.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

 *Tuna wrote:*   

> nich dass ich mich 100% darauf verlassen würde.. aber ich fürchte der soundtreiber hat einfach keine lust das signal durch den digital ausgang zu schicken?
> 
> ne dvdrip brauchst du nicht um den sound zu rippen.. mplayer ist selber ein mehr als brauchbarer dvd ripper.

 

Also das könnte ja durchaus sein, weil ich das mit dem "normalen" digitalen Ausgang noch nicht versucht habe. Ich besitze leider kein Kabel, das vom digitalen Rear-Ausgang zu einem optischen (oder zumindest digitalen Cinch-Stecker) linken kann.

Aber eigentlich würde ich dieses Problem als "Bug" einstufen. Ich habe nur keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt an Alsa, dem emu10k1 oder dem Kernel liegt.

Niko

----------

## phelan

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Aber eigentlich würde ich dieses Problem als "Bug" einstufen. Ich habe nur keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt an Alsa, dem emu10k1 oder dem Kernel liegt.
> 
> 

 

Es liegt an den Treibern. Die Audigy wird für AC3 Passthrough schlicht noch nicht unterstützt, sei es bei ALSA oder OSS. In den ALSA-Mailinglists findest du immer wieder Fragen dazu und die Entwickler schreiben immer, sie hätten im Moment keine Zeit dieses Feature zu implementieren.

(Habe ich dir doch schon gesagt, aber den Schweizern glaubt man halt nicht  :Wink:  )

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also, dass man Schweitzern nicht glaubt, höre ich heute zum ersten Mal (ich dachte doch immer, dass ihr so laanngssammm seit   :Smile:  )

Naja, im Moment bin ich auch so zufrieden, ich habe ja schließlich auch noch einen DVD Player und ansonsten funktioniert der Sound.

Was mich mal wirklich interessieren würde:

Man kann ja durch technische Hilfsmittel (ich denke da an Endstufen, Vorstufen, ...) Audio Streams "upsampeln". Kann man denn das auch durch Soundkarten oder/und Software.

Das wäre echt ein Hit, wenn man mal mp3s mit DolbyDigital und höheren Übertragungsraten abspielen könnte (soweit es halt "normale" Boxen schaffen)!

Technisch dürfte das doch kein Problem sein, oder?

Niko

----------

## phelan

Beginnt zu jubeln!

AC3-passthrough Unterstützung wurde für Audigy 1 und Audigy 2 ins CVS von ALSA integriert.

Der nächste Release (0.9.7) sollte uns also mit diesem Feature beglücken!

Quelle:

http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg08928.html

----------

## Niko_K

Hi.

na ich muss im Moment eine Glückssträne haben.

Zuerst bekomme ich ein Toshiba Tecra S1 Notbook (und das billiger), dann liefert mir die Post heute, die restlichen Komponenten meiner Wasserkühlung, so dass ich bald wieder Gentoo benutzen kann (dann mit WaKü support   :Very Happy:  ) und jetzt diese Meldung, ...

*Yahuuuuuuuuouuuuuuuuu'

Niko

----------

## sven-tek

Hallo Leute,

in diesem Thread stand sonst nur was über Soundblaster Karten.

Ich möchte gerne einen Wohnziummer-pc aufbauen und dieser soll dann auch dvd mit ac3 sound abspielen können. dazu wollte ich die Terratec Aureon Fun einbauen, hat mit dieser Karte einer Erfahrungen? Welchen Chipsatz hat die und wird dieser ausreichend unterstützt unter Linux? Ich benötige vor allem die direkten Ausgänge über 3,5 Klinke bzw. Chinch. Wenn dann irgendwann mal ein toller Verstärker dazu kommt wäre auch die Übertragung über das Toslink nötig.

Schreibt mal bitte was ihr dazu denkt und vor allem wie Ihr das macht in Linux mit dem ac3 5.1 Sound.

Gruss, Sven

----------

## LINUX-RULEZ

Ich habe eine Audigy Soundkarte, die über S/PDIF an einen externen AC3-Dekoder angeschlossen ist (z. Zt. nutze ich SUSE 8.2)

Ich will das AC3-Signal einfach nur durchschleifen (AC3passthrough).

Ich habe bei Alsa folgendes installiert (von packman):

alsa-0.9.7-0.pm.0.i586.rpm

alsa-tools-0.9.7-0.pm.0.i586.rpm

(Oss von http://sourceforge.net/projects/emu10k1 habe ich versucht- nicht erfolgreich- in Bezug auf AC3!)

Xine

----

w32codec-0.90-3.pm.0.i386.rpm

libdvdcss2-1.2.8-1plf.i586.rpm

libfame-0.9.0-4.pm.0.i686.rpm

libxine1-1_rc0a-0.pm.0.i686.rpm

libxine1-dvd-1_rc0a-0.pm.0.i586.rpm

xine-ui-0.9.22-0.pm.0.i686.rpm

mplayer (aktuelle pre1 als source) habe ich auch versucht -kein AC3passthrough hinbekommen)

Ich bin Anfänger unter Linux und versuche seit Wochen alle möglichen Treiber um AC3 bei der DVD-Wiedergabe zu aktivieren. Leider vergeblich.

Kann bitte jemand versuchen mir folgende Fragen zu beantworten ?

1) Muß ich die OSS-Treiberpaket 0.96 bei Alsa unbedingt mit installieren?

2) Was hat es konkret für einen Vorteil die Alsa-sources anstatt der rpms zu installieren?

(Außer wg. Prozessor etc)

3) Die a52dec-0.7.4-3 muß ich installieren auch wenn per Hardware das AC3-Signal durchgeschleift werden soll?

4) Wie aktiviere ich den AC3passthrough bei den Alsa 0.97? (entscheidende Frage  für mich!)

3) Ich habe Mplayer und Xine versucht (aktuellste versionen)

    Leider ohne Erfolg. Bei Xine bekomme ich immer nur ein 2    Kanäle aktiviert.

6 Kanäle zeigt er mir an, wenn ich unter Audio analag 5.1 einstelle. Aber höre dann verständlich nix, da ja digital angeschlossen...

Könnt Ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen ?

Vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen !

MfG

LR

----------

## reptile

ähh... soll nicht unhöflich sein, aber dir ist schon bewusst, dass du im gentoo-forum postest? hier installieren alle quasi alles per source...

mfg, reptile

----------

## LINUX-RULEZ

ok. Ich will um Gottes Willen niemanden beleidigen o.ä.!

Die Fragen sind aber auch unabhängig von der Installationsweise gestellt bzw. fragen was denn genau der Vorteil ist, oder?

1) Muß ich die OSS-Treiberpaket 0.96 (source) bei Alsa unbedingt mit installieren?

2) Was hat es konkret für einen Vorteil die Alsa-sources anstatt der rpms zu installieren?

(Außer wg. Prozessor etc)

3) Die a52dec-0.7.4-3 muß ich installieren auch wenn per Hardware das AC3-Signal durchgeschleift werden soll?

4) Wie aktiviere ich den AC3passthrough bei den Alsa 0.97? (entscheidende Frage für mich!)

3) Ich habe Mplayer und Xine versucht (aktuellste versionen)

Leider ohne Erfolg. Bei Xine bekomme ich immer nur ein 2 Kanäle aktiviert.

6 Kanäle zeigt er mir an, wenn ich unter Audio analag 5.1 einstelle. Aber höre dann verständlich nix, da ja digital angeschlossen... 

Ich habe das auch per source installiert und auch soweit hinbekommen außer bei den utils, da habe ich folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten, die ich nicht verstehe:

nach ./configure && make && make install

bekam ich am Ende folgende Meldung

checking for initscr in -lncurses... no

checking for initscr in -lcurses... no

configure: error: this packages requires a curses library 

ncurses 5.3 28 ist installiert.

Schön wäre es, wenn mir einer bei den obigen Fragen helfen kann.

MfG

LR

----------

## reptile

zu ncurses: installier mal ncurses-dev.

und zu oss: es gibt einige progs und (kommerzielle) spiele, die nur mit oss funktionieren. würde ich also einfach mitinstallieren.

reptile

----------

## LINUX-RULEZ

ok, werde ich versuchen.

Wenn ich bei Xine 0.9.2.2 im Audio-Menu (Expert-Einstellungen) den A52passthrough aktiviere, nur lautes rauschen bekomme.

Die Infos in Xine zeigen mir 255 Kanäle an... 5 oder 6 reichen mir ... :Smile: 

Das ist jetzt mein Ergebnis... bei Alsa und bei den emu10k1 (OSS-Treibern).

Was kann ich da nun noch versuchen?

----------

## phelan

Der AC3 und DTS Passthrough mit einer Audigy funktioniert nun tatsächlich!  :Shocked:   :Surprised:   :Very Happy: 

Setup:

- Creative Audigy PlatinumEX

- Alsa 0.9.7 (alsa-driver, alsa-lib, alsa-utils)

- Mplayer 1.0pre1

In MPlayer benutze ich die Parameter "-ac hwac3 -ao alsa9". Beispielsweise genügte zum Abspielen einer VOB Datei folgendes Kommando:

```
mplayer -ac hwac3 -ao alsa9 meinvob.vob
```

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi allerseits!

Gehts denn jetzt auch mit der Sounblaster Extigy?

ciao

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Wenn ich mit Xine eine DVD abspiele erhalte ich ohne Probleme Dolby Digital und sogar DTS (unter Windows ging nur Dolby Digital, kein DTS). Ich bin also mehr als nur zufrieden.

Aber eine Verbesserung würde mir einfallen:

Gibt es denn eine Upsampling-Software, mit der ich zum Beispiel eine "normale" CD oder gar .ogg Files in DTS oder Dolby Digital upsamplen kann?

Perfekt wäre, wenn das der Prozessor "on-the-fly" machen könnte, aber eine Software, die zuvor aus der .wav-Datei (oder was auch immer) upsampelt, wäre auch schon der Hit.

Gibt's so was?

Niko

EDIT: Eigentlich sollte das dann auch mit der Extigy funktionieren, ist ja eigentlich der selbe Chip - Garantie gebe ich natürlich keine!

----------

## TheRuler

Hi,

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Aber eine Verbesserung würde mir einfallen:
> 
> Gibt es denn eine Upsampling-Software, mit der ich zum Beispiel eine "normale" CD oder gar .ogg Files in DTS oder Dolby Digital upsamplen kann?
> ...

 

hätte ich auch gerne gewust z.b. mp3 zu DTS etc.

danke..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jay

Also ich verwende AC3 beim DVD Abspielen wie folgt:

```
mplayer dvd://1 -v -aid 128 -ao oss -channels 6 2>&1|grep AC3
```

Damit sollte aus auch funktionieren. Den Tipp habe ich übrigens aus dem ALSA Wiki.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also das mit dem mplayer ist schon klar, aber für "normale" Audiofiles funzt das leider nicht. War leider also nichts mit dem upsamplen, ...

Niko

----------

## phelan

Ich glaube eine Open Source Lösung scheitert hier bereits an den Lizenzzahlungen.

Will man einen Dolby Digital oder DTS Encoder bauen werden meines Wissens nach Lizenzgebühren fällig.

Hatte etwa vor einem Jahr einen Encoder gesucht und nur solche für Windows gefunden (Alle ziemlich teuer)

----------

